# Asian Fusion For Puppy



## Mumsy (Jan 3, 2015)

Our little girl is seven months old and the previous owner told us she is half Poodle and half Pomeranian. People constantly ask me if she is a Bichon Frise mix. I don't see that. She seems poodley to me. A wonderful puppy from day one and I love her to pieces. When we got her a few months ago she looked like this shaggy little mop.

I adore the Asian influence in grooming pets. So I found a Japanese bookstore in Seattle and in the pet section there was a Poodle Catalog on care and grooming. It is fantastic and loaded with pictures.


I can't translate it but I took it to my groomer and though she has never attempted Asian Fusion she is thrilled to experiment on Lizzie! After two grooms in eight weeks time, she is looking cuter and cuter. From what I see in the book, emphasis is on the stuffed animal cuteness in Japanese grooming.
I scanned the two pictures from the book. There are also pictures of more traditional poodle clips with shaved face. Someday, I'll have the groomer do that too. I love ALL the different looks on Poodles. 

Lizzie's hair is curly and wavy. It grows fast and doesn't shed. Growing out the hair on her muzzle is taking longest. I'd like her legs to get more flair eventually. 
She doesn't have poodle hair on her ears or tail. 

Puppy loves the attention. The groomer tells me she handles it well. 
I raised three daughters and they would soon get too old to let me fuss with their hair. Lizzie will be with me a long time and I hope she always lets me play dress up with her do.

Any others go the Asian Fusion way with their grooms? I'd love for you to share.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Am working on at least getting some Asian Fusion influence into the faces of some of the dogs I groom.

The reason for part of the groom style, very short body and full legs, is that the dogs are usually clothed in dresses, shirts, etc. So the short body keeps the body hair from matting and getting in the way while the full legs gives them cuteness. 

I honestly don't see the whole look catching on outside of Japan and other Asian countries because they are very high maintenance stylized grooms. But, we can sure adapt and use whatever portions we can! Some groomers will do a very Asian style head, spray up and everything, take a picture, then take it all off to a more managable style. Bit extra work, but only way to get the practice in and maybe convince someone to try it. 

Kudos to you and your groomer for giving it a try. As I always say, a dog's groom is often a "work in progress". You tweak, adjust, improve it everytime you groom the dog. That is why groomers love our regular customers. Especially when we don't hear the words "take it as short as you can."


----------



## Mumsy (Jan 3, 2015)

*Thank you and Yes!*

I live in a rural area on an island with many dog owners of all types and sizes but grooming salons are rare. I choose to drive eighty miles round trip to get Lizzie professionally groomed because the groomer is willing to try her best to help with this style. (I tip 50% and never complain) I did my research on how to be a good client and being loyal to one groomer while we work through the process seems key to the success of the process. 

My life style is sedate these days. (stroke survivor) Lizzie is my constant companion. When we go out, she wears a sweater and collar so the short body clip is a great idea. The full legs, long ears, tail, and cute face are perfect for us. She stops traffic and draws attention where ever we go. I used to sit at home alone or in the car and wait for my husband to finish shopping. With Lizzie, I walk her around the village and it forces me to talk to people as they meet her. She loves everybody. It helps me to socialize.
As soon as we get back home and in the door, the sweater and collar come off and I give her a brush out while she sits near me. I brush her top to bottom twice a day. Once a day I run the comb over her from the skin out. No mats. No tangles yet. She is so small (eight pounds, 10 inches at the withers) she can be bathed in the kitchen sink and sit on my lap.

I budget for the groom. Some people like to go to the movies or eat out in fancy places. So far, it hasn't cost too much to keep up. $ wise that is.
The Japanese Poodle magazine is inspirational.

















I do believe that the Japanese/Asian Fusion grooming is done a lot for pictures and or strolling with the pet. On the internet you see many pictures of the same dogs modelling outfits. I do like it. I like to look at the pictures online and in the magazine and then wake up each morning to the cutie face on my bed. 
My groomer is young and does a lot of shave downs with very little tipping. She is learning on my puppy do do this style and I'm thrilled to find her.

On our way home from the last session.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think to get the good look of the Asian Fusion grooming is to really get the faces right; short short chin and jaw, and then leaving hair on top of the muzzle (short right next to eyes though) and rounding the cheeks.

Here's a couple pictures of when I was growing Cairo into a sort of asian style (with more of a bichon body because I think it looks more balanced)



















See how his chin is really short and his upper lips and muzzle have most of the hair?


----------

